# Outlook Keeps Asking For Username And Password



## markjrees (Aug 25, 2004)

We've got a client with Outlook 2000. They've got two internet mail accounts set up on it.

Every couple of minutes when outlook does a send and receive it always pops up on-screen asking for the username and password of the second account. The username and password are already entered PLUS there is a tick in the remember password box. if they click ok the e-mails all come through as expected.

Is there any way to stop the username and password box from popping up all the time?

thanks for any response.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Check under their inidividual email account options.......there is an setting for the Outgoing Server that has a checkbox for "always requires verification".


----------

